# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  elFinder Integration with CKEditor /ادیتور با خاصیت اپلود عکس

## kazemimorteza

سلام
لطفا درباره قرار دادن افزونه elFinder بر روی ckEditor راهنمایی بفرمایید.
البته در php.
از این جا استفاده می کنم ولی ج نمی ده!
https://github.com/Studio-42/elFinde...-with-CKEditor

----------

